# Beginner's Question: Where's best/cheapest place to buy fasteners and hinges?



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello All,
Where is the best or cheapest place to buy hinges and fasteners? 

I'd prefer an online source as I have a desk job, so it's more convenient to order online and in bulk than to use the time I could be in the shop driving around. 

I just got started with woodworking. I managed to complete 4 basic pieces (bookshelf, end table, simple workbench, utility shelves), using materials from Rockler and Home Depot, so I know I am serious and want to take this hobby further and build more advanced pieces. 

However, as most of you have probably been doing this longer than I have, I think I have much to learn from you guys. 

For my next two pieces, I want to build an entertainment center and workshop storage. 

Where should I look for hinges? 
Where would I go for economical or bulk hinges?
Where would I go for fancy hinges?

What about fasteners? 
Surely, there are better fastener sources than Home Depot. What's the best place to buy screws? I'd probably just like to buy in bulk. (relative bulk, I guess....500-1000 pieces) 

Is one fastener material preferred over the other for furniture? I always use screws in places where they aren't seen, so the look isn't too important. I just want it to be strong and not have problems with rust discoloring the piece. 


I live in the Boston area, but am interested in online shops as it lets me prep my projects during business hours. 

Thanks. I really appreciate it!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

There's alot of variables... What type of material are the screws going into? Most of the time I just use the coarse threaded drywall or decking types.

Mcfeely's is a good source......

Hinges again what type? the traditional hinge, Piano, Euro style???

some online places will offer bulk discounts but storing them can take up space.


----------



## JavaGeek (Feb 2, 2010)

*Who is the McFeely's for hinges?*

Hello. 
Thank you for responding. I really appreciate it. 

McFeely's looks awesome. I guess that's where I'll be looking for screws. 

As far as material I'd be using, it would be plywood and pine for utility (workshop and garage) storage and hardwoods for furniture (red oak and poplar so far). I use the kreg screws with pocket jigs, but otherwise use conventional wood screws. 

I guess a better way of phrasing the second question is "who is the McFeely's for hinges?" 

It appears that Rockler and Woodcraft are meant for fancy and specialty jobs. Home Depot and Lowe's have adequate hinges but I imagine there's an online source with better selection a possibly slightly better prices. As a beginner, I don't want to blow my budget on hardware, so the guidance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Steven


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Hinges, hardware, that sort of stuff.....

http://www.leevalley.com/home.aspx

Up here in Canada, their prices and quality outshine most others. You'll have to check to compare their prices for you in Boston. I've never used their fasteners, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

www.woodworkershardware.com

www.cshardware.com


----------



## ironhat (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the harware sites, Larry. I ordered Amerock double dismountable hinges to replace the broken ones in our 16 year old kitchen cabs from Wood Workers Hardware. They were even on sale and customer service sounded absolutely pleased to help with my questions. Thanks!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*hinges*

fhere the cheepest place that i have found http://www.craft-inc.com/ i make jewelry box's and use the 3/4"x2" brass hinge the cost $0.18 per each I buy 100 at a time and the #2 brass screws $13.60 for 1000 You can buy less if you want But shipping i buy lot's of them Just check out the web site they have lot's of item's Cheep place and quality not bad eather all the other cost to much Just check this out I know their are lot's of places But i bet Not to many know about this place ??


----------



## Jake_E (Feb 25, 2015)

I usually use a place called Tool Authority (www.toolauthority.com) - Every time I've ordered it ships out quickly & they usually have the best prices - Not always, but usually.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Prices change as do "best" sources. You just have to search each time you need something..

George


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woodworkers Express sells all cabinet related supplies, fasteners, hinges, cabinet specialty items like lazy Susan parts, etc. good service and good prices.
Www.woodworkerexpress.com


Mike Hawkins


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I buy my hinges and drawer slides from these guys-> http://www.cshardware.com/?utm_sour...QNDyQu36Hv7hlZ5PLNYt3IR2GGWo76qB1IaAgRj8P8HAQ

I use Blum soft close hinges and the CSH house brand full extension ball bearing drawer slides. We also bought the double trash can pull out for our kitchen remodel. The have pretty fast shipping...about three days, sometimes four.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

While on the subject of hinges I always seem to have a plentiful supply of just one short of what I need..I strip stuff down to save all the hardware of junk in trash piles and for reasons I'll never understand I always, always, always end up with 7 if I need 8.. I suppose there's some unwritten universal law to explain the phenomenon..


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*hinges ect*

this is the best place for what you need, i have bought from them for yrs and they have all check out the different pages the link http://craft-inc.myshopify.com/


----------

